# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Apple Cider

## P38

Well after bottling my Nashi Cider I just couldn't resist........

Turning some of These  :Have A Nice Day: 


Into some of This  :Thumbsup: 


Cheers 
Pete

----------


## Rushy

You are a sucker for punishment Pete. How many hangovers in those bottles?

----------


## P38

> You are a sucker for punishment Pete. How many hangovers in those bottles?


None  :Have A Nice Day: 

For me that is .... I don't drink cider I just like making it.

My friends drink it, They can enjoy the hangovers.  :Thumbsup: 

Starting SG is 1.050 so this lot will brew out to about 6% alcohol.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## phillipgr

Whats the recipe/process? I've done a few batches of homebrew bear, come out okay, I'd be keen to try a cider. I have a dark ale bottled at the moment  :Beer: 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrs dundee

Im going to have a drink of passionfruit cider my favourite.

----------


## hunter308

> None 
> 
> For me that is .... I don't drink cider I just like making it.
> 
> My friends drink it, They can enjoy the hangovers. 
> 
> Starting SG is 1.050 so this lot will brew out to about 6% alcohol.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Forum tasting session?  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Whats the recipe/process? I've done a few batches of homebrew bear, come out okay, I'd be keen to try a cider. I have a dark ale bottled at the moment 
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2





Pretty simple process Phillipgr.

Lots of YouTube vids too.

Or follow this thread http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...r-cider-12128/

I started with one and a half 20l buckets filled with wind fall apples from my Fuji and Granny Smith Trees.

Cut them into pieces and run them through my wife's kitchen juicer and ended up with just over two gallons of juice, although you'd probably get a better yield from a press.

Put the juice into the fermenters, add yeast and an air lock and leave until fermentation has almost stopped.

Rack it off into clean fermenters and leave it under air locks for secondary fermentation.

Once the secondary fermentation has stopped , leave it a month or two longer then bottle.

Bottle as is, if you want still cider or add 1/8 cup of sugar per gallon just before bottling for sparkling cider.

Leave in bottles for a couple of months then drink.

Starting SG was 1.050 so I'm expecting this cider to ferment out at around 6% alcohol.

Seems like a good use of the apples to me.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Whats the recipe/process? I've done a few batches of homebrew bear, come out okay, I'd be keen to try a cider. I have a dark ale bottled at the moment 
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


Brown, black or grizzly??  :Psmiley:

----------


## phillipgr

> Brown, black or grizzly??


Im going to go with Grizzly, they make you feel a bit that way in the morning haha

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Cheers for that Pete!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deepsouthaussie

My apple tree is being stripped by the kids this weekend.  Will turn into some of thid. Cheers pete

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> My apple tree is being stripped by the kids this weekend.  Will turn into some of thid. Cheers pete
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Good on You Deepsouthaussie  :Thumbsup: 

Let us know how you get on, pictures are good.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

After six weeks fermentation and a second racking off this is the product to date.

Specific gravity has reached 1.000 so I expect the alcohol content to be around 6-7%


I will rack it off one more time and leave it another month or so hopefully for some Malolactic Fermentation to occur and for the cider to clear a little more before bottling.

It tastes ok at this stage too so will hopefully be better after maturing some more.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Brian

Those nashi's are tasty when you dehydrate them.

----------


## P38

Tried something a little different yesterday and made up a batch of Apple Cider using Fresh Up Apple Juice.

Will be good to compare it with the batch of cider I made from my own apples.




Will let you know how it all turns out in a couple of months or so.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

@mrs dundee

I opened my first bottle of Apple Cider today that was made from Keri Apple Juice and bottled on December 4th.

Let it chill in the fridge for a few hours first.

Tastes Bloody Great Too  :Thumbsup: 



Will taste even better with a couple of more months under its belt, especially on those long hot February evenings with a BBQ.  :Cool: 

I fermented and bottled 15L of Keri Apple Juice on Dec 4 and have another 15L currently in the fermenter which will be bottled in a week or three.

Total costs all up work out at $1.60/L ........ would be even cheaper if I could find a bulk source of apple juice other than the supermarket.

I've Learned that making Cider from commercially squeezed apple juice like Keri or Fresh Up is way easier and gives a much better product than home juicing your own apples.

I also found that the 15L bottles of water they sell at Pak N Save for $9:99 make awesome fermenters and are way cheaper that the $50 odd dollars they want for a fermenter at the brew shops.

Mrs D, Take it easy on the Cider as even after one bottle you'll be feeling the love and Mr D may or may not show any compassion if you over indulge.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

Nice Pete. You have a juice supply just up the road.

----------


## P38

> Nice Pete. You have a juice supply just up the road.


Where's that James?

Will they sell small quantities?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

Ill keep you posted. A local juice business is a new customer of mine. No public sales but I jokingly asked for some apple juice to cider and it was considered not a problem.
I like your supermarket juice jug too. Was looking at used water cooler bottles.

----------


## P38

> Ill keep you posted. A local juice business is a new customer of mine. No public sales but I jokingly asked for some apple juice to cider and it was considered not a problem.
> I like your supermarket juice jug too. Was looking at used water cooler bottles.


Good stuff James

The 15L water bottles I mentioned are for water coolers.

If you have any empties grab them for your fermenter.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Hmmmm, we do a fair bit of work for enza and I have a virtually un limited supply of 200 liter plastic drums.

It's got the gears turning Pete!

----------


## Willie

Is it worth spending the couple of bucks and throwing some Finings in to clear it all, save the wait?

----------


## kiwijames

> Hmmmm, we do a fair bit of work for enza and I have a virtually un limited supply of 200 liter plastic drums.
> 
> It's got the gears turning Pete!


200L of cider sounds dangerous. You'll turn Nelson all hippy

----------


## kiwijames

> Is it worth spending the couple of bucks and throwing some Finings in to clear it all, save the wait?


I've been throwing gelatin into my beer before bottling. It cleans it up very well. Finings (Irish Moss) usually goes in the boil?

----------


## veitnamcam

> 200L of cider sounds dangerous. You'll turn Nelson all hippy


Too late

----------


## P38

@Willie

No need to add finnings.

Apple cider will clear itself beautifully ..... fermentation could take a couple of months ........ followed by a good couple of months in the bottle ......you just have to be patient that's all.  :Have A Nice Day: 

My Pommy Mate from Kent recons it's not real Cider unless it's cloudy and has floaty bits in it.

However he has given my brew the thumbs up.

Start a brew now and another in Autumn and you'll have a good supply for Spring and Summer.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Willie

Cheers Pete, right now i have enough home brew beer to fill the garage, seriously out of hand lol.
Just away to bottle up another 23 litres of Wheat Beer now. Damn that stuff is good, also got a really nice IPA that is rocking about 6.5% after using some brew enhancer. Woops, gives a nice little buzz that one does.

----------


## kiwijames

> Too late


Oh don't I know it. I rescued my cook from there.

----------


## mrs dundee

> @mrs dundee
> 
> I opened my first bottle of Apple Cider today that was made from Keri Apple Juice and bottled on December 4th.
> 
> Let it chill in the fridge for a few hours first.
> 
> Tastes Bloody Great Too 
> Attachment 32557
> Attachment 32558
> ...


p38 i tried yr cider very nice,but havent tried the dec 4th 1 yet but i will thanks again.

----------


## mrs dundee

> @mrs dundee
> 
> I opened my first bottle of Apple Cider today that was made from Keri Apple Juice and bottled on December 4th.
> 
> Let it chill in the fridge for a few hours first.
> 
> Tastes Bloody Great Too 
> Attachment 32557
> Attachment 32558
> ...


p38 i tried yr cider very nice,but havent tried the dec 4th 1 yet but i will thanks again.

----------


## P38

> p38 i tried yr cider very nice,but havent tried the dec 4th 1 yet but i will thanks again.


No worries Mrs D.

How did PT's cider turn out?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Mangle

Cloudy scrumpy, happy days indeed.....well done, a mate has just unearthed a bottle of carrot wine from 1982.....he fears no beer and is a real character, loves his home brew....have enjoyed many a strange brew over the years wi him....Chilli beer was a bit weird tho....and when he found Turbo Yeast he went truly ballistic on the brewing front......

----------


## mrs dundee

> No worries Mrs D.
> 
> How did PT's cider turn out?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


yes pt cider not bad,different with the lemon in it.So p38 are you a beer drinker.Happy New Year to you and yr family.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Cloudy scrumpy, happy days indeed.....well done, a mate has just unearthed a bottle of carrot wine from 1982.....he fears no beer and is a real character, loves his home brew....have enjoyed many a strange brew over the years wi him....Chilli beer was a bit weird tho....and when he found Turbo Yeast he went truly ballistic on the brewing front......


Carrot wine thats different how many percentage.

----------


## P38

Tonight, after sitting here quietly doing it's thing since November 2015, I took this


And put it into these


Will put them away and forget about them until spring

Then the tasting will begin in earnest.  :Grin: 

I also refilled the carboys and will leave them now until May or June, then into bottles and forget until this time next year.

I have 12 bottles left from February 2015 so I will most likely run out before this lots ready, but you get that with the big jobs.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kotuku

kerripes P38-now a bottle or two of that there cider would wash down a feed of plump canada goose just nicely methinks!
 might even wash mummy down afterwards!-sheeit did isay that.

----------


## Rushy

> might even wash mummy down afterwards!-sheeit did isay that.


Freudian slip Kotuku.

----------


## P38

> kerripes P38-now a bottle or two of that there cider would wash down a feed of plump canada goose just nicely methinks!
>  might even wash mummy down afterwards!-sheeit did isay that.


 @kotuku

Give it a go mate.

You never know your luck  :Wink: 

Set up costs are minimal, less than $40 for your first 15l ferment.

Ferment times are quite long, the longer you leave it the better the result.

Start one now and it will be ready to drink next summer.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shearer

> Tonight, after sitting here quietly doing it's thing since November 2015, I took this
> Attachment 45487
> 
> And put it into these
> Attachment 45488
> 
> Will put them away and forget about them until spring
> 
> Then the tasting will begin in earnest. 
> ...


 @P38. You have the patience of a saint. Ours is luck to last 3 months in the bottle.

----------


## mrs dundee

Thanks P38 on my last bottle ,got a kick to it alright.

----------


## P38

> Thanks P38 on my last bottle ,got a kick to it alright.


 @mrs dundee

My Pleasure

Glad you liked it.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Just finished bottling the latest batch of Apple Cider.

This lot has been quietly doing its thing in the fermenter since October last year.

Will leave it sit in the bottle now until Autum next year...... Or until I run out of last years batches whichever happens first.  :Have A Nice Day: 



Cheers
Pete

----------


## 223nut

Hmmm going to have to give this a try me thinks... There is a reason I planted apple trees, just need another 10years and I can use my own apples

----------


## Rushy

> Just finished bottling the latest batch of Apple Cider.
> 
> This lot has been quietly doing its thing in the fermenter since October last year.
> 
> Will leave it sit in the bottle now until Autum next year...... Or until I run out of last years batches whichever happens first. 
> 
> Attachment 68458
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I don't know how anyone can drink that shit.  What was the first person who made it thinking?

----------


## P38

> I don't know how anyone can drink that shit.  What was the first person who made it thinking?


 @Rushy

You need to brush up on your history mate.

Apple Cider has been a popular leg opener with the ladies almost since time began.

Just check out what Eve got up to after she plucked her first Apple from that tree in the Garden of Eden  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> 
> You need to brush up on your history mate.
> 
> Apple Cider has been a popular leg opener with the ladies almost since time began.
> 
> Just check out what Eve got up to after she plucked her first Apple from that tree in the Garden of Eden 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Pete having been there at the time, I know that particular Apple was very fresh.  Adam got the pip when he realised Eve was rotten to the core but after he peeled off, Eve made the best use she could of my flesh.  Hsssssss

----------


## kotuku

at the rate this is goin the forum admin might wanna consider a bulk buy of paracetamol tablets if the boys hook into that cider!mind you looks bloody appetising .

----------


## P38

> at the rate this is goin the forum admin might wanna consider a bulk buy of paracetamol tablets if the boys hook into that cider!mind you looks bloody appetising .


Two bottles seems to be about my limit.

Can't seem to stand well enough to pour the third one  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## keneff

I don't enjoy cider so much, these days - I know how punishing it can be if you exceed that narrow margin of error in judgment.  :Oh Noes:  I used to cart about 24 tonnes of it from Bulmer's Cidery in Gisborne, up to Auckland for distribution, and the storeman used to give Jacquie a few free samplers to take home. I loved the cider, but it fuk'n' hated me.

----------


## mrs dundee

Cider my favourie yummy

----------

